# Which direction should the fans be facing in order to exhaust air?



## Drastik

Is it the fan sticker facing in or facing out? Im confused.


----------



## aviation_man

The sticker should be the way the air flows. That's how it is on my fans.


----------



## Bodaggit23

The sticker is irrelevant. 

In fact I'd say 90% of all OEM CPU cooling fans have the sticker on top, where you can see it, but they all blow DOWN onto the heat sink. 






There should be an arrow on the fan case, somewhere around the outside, that
shows the rotation of the blade, and the direction of flow.


----------



## susik89

If you look at the fan and u see the cable and those 4 things that hold the fan thats the way the air will be blowing out. Like here http://benchmarkreviews.com/images/...hermaltake_spedo_advance_backside_cpu_fan.jpg


----------



## StrangleHold

susik89 said:


> If you look at the fan and u see the cable and those 4 things that hold the fan thats the way the air will be blowing out. Like here http://benchmarkreviews.com/images/...hermaltake_spedo_advance_backside_cpu_fan.jpg


 
Right, almost all fans blow toward the fan motor braces. 

But really looking at the blades you can tell which way they blow.


----------



## Bodaggit23

StrangleHold said:


> Right, almost all fans blow toward the fan motor braces.
> 
> But really looking at the blades you can tell which way they blow.



Not if you don't know which way the blade turns.

But yes, I would go with the airflow towards the motor mount
theory.


----------



## StrangleHold

Bodaggit23 said:


> Not if you don't know which way the blade turns.


You can tell which way it turns by the way the blades are curved, which in turn tells you which way it blows. It would not make any sense to curve the blades one way and turn it the other way, it would not move hardly any air.


----------



## Bodaggit23

True enough.


----------

